# another critique on new mare Dixie..? better pictures



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

15.2-3hh registered paint mare. "frosted fairy flakes" is her name. i previously asked for a critique but many of you wanted better pictures. so i tried my best. keep in mind the ground is uneven and my angling isnt the best yet..  shes a very sweet girl. be as brutally honest as you need to be. she will mainly be used as a trail horse.. no big expectations.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm not a big paint/AQHA fan, however, she looks fairly well built! I love her behind! She also has a decent shoulder. Her neck looks a little under muscled but it has nice shape. 
She has kind eyes too - good find! 

Love, Sara


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you.  she is very out of shape.. she has not been ridden in over a year. i thought she looked great for not being touched for so long


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

She is very pretty. I love her markings!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Overall a nice looking girl. She looks a little sickle hocked and post legged in the rear, but nothing that should hinder her from doing what you want with her. Have fun!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

she is sickle hocked and a bit straight over all behind. She has a nice long hip. Her croup is a bit steep. Her shoulder is a bit more upright than I like and her angle from point of shoulder to elbow is a bit flat. Her withers are nice and carry nicely into her back. Her neck has a good set. Her bone is good. 

Pretty color, and she fits together well. Looks a good temperament and that is likely the real 'gold' of this horse.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, it's EYELINER GIRL again!

So pretty.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't have a clue about critiques, but I love to go through and look at the pretty ponies, lol. And she is beautiful! I LOVE her eyes and mouth! Her eyeliner is natural, right? I have heard you can tattoo eyeliner to prevent eye problems. And how her lip is so dark compared to her body brown- is that a trick of lighting? I thought when a horse is a paint, it is only one shade of brown and the white (and if not, it might be a chimera under certain testable circumstances) ? Or is it due to sun bleaching on the rest of her body? Either way, wow, she is a keeper!  If she ends up at my place, I am truly not sure how she got there!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^ a lot of bay or brown horses (whichever is her base color) have grey muzzles, which is what you're seeing on this horse. If her markings were any higher up you'd see the grey fade to brown.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like you've got yourself (& the girls) a very nice mare! She's definetely eye candy & seems to have a nice tempermant, which is paramont in a good trial horse for the family. Good luck w/her.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't trust my knowledge of conformation enough yet to be productive, but your mare, who is gorgeous, looks so similar to the mare I learned to ride on! I had to do a double take they are so similar!

Good luck with your girl, she seems to be an awesome horse


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She looks to be decently put-together, and others have covered the critique pretty well. However, please make sure the girls have helmets in the future, especially as this is a new horse and you probably don't know all of her antics yet.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

I love her 60's wingtip eyeliner, I like to paint those on my own eyes too. A girl after my own heart. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Tryst said:


> Overall a nice looking girl. She looks a little sickle hocked and post legged in the rear, but nothing that should hinder her from doing what you want with her. Have fun!


A horse can't be both sickle hocked & post legged. A sickle hock has too much angle & a post leg has not enough. 
If this horse was set up square where her hock met the point of her buttocks she would be found to have neither.
I like her.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Frosted Fairy Flakes??? That's cute haha, she's very pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

